# " محاكمة القرن " التى أعادها النقض



## عبود عبده عبود (12 أبريل 2013)

*يشهد يوم السبت الموافق 13 أبريل 2013 *
*إعادة محاكمة الرئيس السابق ( محمد حسنى مبارك ) وأخرين *
*ستنعقد الجلسات بأكاديمة الشرطة بالتجمع الخامس بالقاهرة *​

*وكانت محكمة النقض قد قضت في 13 يناير الماضي بقبول الطعن المقدم من النيابة العامة ضد المطعون ضدهم جميعا وهم الرئيس السابق محمد حسنى مبارك، ووزير داخليته حبيب العادلى ومساعديه الستة، وعلاء وجمال مبارك نجلي الرئيس السابق، شكلا *​*وفى الموضوع بنقض الحكم المطعون فيه** وإعادة المحاكمة، *​*كما قضت المحكمة بقبول الطعن المقدم من مبارك** والعادلي على الحكم الصادر ضدهما شكلا وفى الموضوع وإعادة محاكمتهما*​​*كل من لديه خبر** يخص المحاكمة يتفضل مشكوراً بالمساهمة *
*لتوثيقها *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 أبريل 2013)

*وصل إلى القاهرة وفد المحامين الكويتيين المتطوعين للدفاع عن الرئيس السابق محمد حسنى مبارك ، *
*لحضور جلسات إعادة محاكمته ونجليه فى قضية قتل المتظاهرين،*​

*المحامين الكويتيين استلموا تصاريح دخول وحضور جلسات محاكمة الرئيس السابق، *
*وأضافا أنهمها واثقين من براءة مبارك من تهمة قتل المتظاهرين.*​​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 أبريل 2013)

*أنضم مدير مكتب الشكاوى بالمجلس القومى لحقوق الإنسان، والمحامى نائب رئيس المجلس، *
*لفريق المحامين المدعين بالحق المدنى فى قضية إعادة محاكمة الرئيس السابق حسنى مبارك، *
*والمعروفة إعلاميا بـ "محاكمة القرن".*
*بعد قرار المجلس القومى لحقوق الإنسان بالانضمام للمدعين بالحق المدنى فى قضية قتل المتظاهرين السلميين *
*المتهم فيها حسنى مبارك وآخرين، *
*حيث يمثلون المجلس فى قاعة المحكمة.*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 أبريل 2013)

*حدد أبناء مبارك، ميدان مصطفى محمود بالمهندسين مكانا للتجمع صباح غد السبت، للتوجه لأكاديمية الشرطة بالتجمع الأول لحضور أولى جلسات محاكمة الرئيس السابق، ونجليه أمام محكمة جنايات القاهرة بتهمة قتل المتظاهرين.*​

*وأكد أحد مؤيدى الرئيس السابق أن أتوبيسين سينقلان أنصار مبارك، *
*مضيفا أنه تمت طباعة بوسترات تحمل صورة الرئيس السابق وملصقات فى وقفتهم التضامنية مع مبارك أثناء محاكمته*​​​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 أبريل 2013)

*أعلنت وزارة الداخلية حالة الطوارئ داخل كافة القطاعات الأمنية بمصلحة الأمن العام والمرور والأمن المركزى *
*فى إطار خطة أمنية متكاملة لتأمين أولى جلسات إعادة محاكمة الرئيس السابق حسني مبارك، ونجليه علاء وجمال،*
* ووزير الداخلية السابق حبيب العادلي، و6من مساعديه، بأكاديمية الشرطة، غداً السبت.*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 أبريل 2013)

*سيتم تخصيص بوابات رقم ''5''، لدخول أسر الشهداء والمحامين والإعلاميين لحضور جلسة المحاكمة، وتخصيص أماكن دخول خاصة لهيئة المحكمة والمتهمين.*​​*اقرأ المقال الأصلي علي بوابة الوفد الاليكترونية الوفد - 3500 ضابط و20 مدرعة لتأمين محاكمة مبارك غدًا*​


----------



## tamav maria (12 أبريل 2013)

*أكد مصدر عسكري مسئول أن  القوات المسلحة لن تتدخل في تأمين إعادة محاكمة  الرئيس السابق حسني مبارك  غداً السبت بأكاديمية الشرطة وأن الأمر في يد  وزارة الداخلية.

	وقال المصدر سوف توفر طائرة عسكرية لنقل مبارك من مستشفى المعادي العسكري لمكان المحاكمة في حال لو طلبت المحكمة ذلك.*


----------



## tamav maria (12 أبريل 2013)

* 
3500 ضابط و20 مدرعة 

  						3500 ضابط و20 مدرعة لتأمين محاكمة مبارك غدًا 




*
* 




 

محاكمة مبارك​ *

*  	أعلنت وزارة الداخلية حالة الطوارئ داخل   كافة القطاعات الأمنية بمصلحة  الأمن العام والمرور والأمن المركزى فى إطار   خطة أمنية متكاملة لتأمين أولى  جلسات إعادة محاكمة الرئيس السابق حسني   مبارك، ونجليه علاء وجمال، ووزير  الداخلية السابق حبيب العادلي، و6من   مساعديه، بأكاديمية الشرطة، غداً  السبت.*
*  	أكد مصدر أمنى مسئول بالوزارة أن الخطة الأمنية التى   اعتمدها اللواء محمد  ابراهيم وزير الداخلية، تضمنت قيام إدارة المفرقعات   تمشيط كافة محيط مبنى  الأكاديمية والقاعات الداخلية والاستراحات وقاعة   المحكمة الرئيسية، وذلك  بكافة الأجهزة والكلاب البوليسية، كما أعد قطاع   الأمن العام بالتنسيق مع  الأمن المركزى خطة انتشار تضمنت تأمين الأكاديمية   بنحو 3500 ضابط ومجند  شرطة وأكثر من 20 سيارة مدرعة ومصفحة داخل محيط   الأكاديمية وأمام البوابات.*
* 	أضاف المصدر أن الخطة شملت نقل مبارك ونجليه من مستشفى المعادى العسكرى    وسجن طرة، ومن المرجح نقل مبارك بواسطة طائرة عسكرية مجهزة، ونقل نجليه فى    مصفحة أمن مركزى، وكذلك نقل حبيب العادلى وزير الداخلية الاسبق فى مصفحة،    مع توفير غطاء أمنى لخطوط السير، ووجود خطط بديلة لنقل المتهمين اذا ما    تعذرت الطرق أو أى طوارئ أخرى فى نقلهم الى المحاكمة .*
* 	وأشار المصدر الأمنى إلى وجود عناصر من البحث الجنائى ستنتشر فى محيط    الأكاديمية لرصد العناصر الاجرامية، أو البلطجية المتوقع حضورهم المحاكمة،    كما تم اعداد أسلاك شائكة ومصدات للفصل بين أسر الشهداء، ومؤيدين النظام    السابق، لعدم حدوث حالات اشتباك، كما سيتم تخصيص بوابات رقم ''5''، لدخول    أسر الشهداء والمحامين والإعلاميين لحضور جلسة المحاكمة، وتخصيص أماكن  دخول   خاصة لهيئة المحكمة والمتهمين.*
* 	بينما ستقوم الأجهزة الأمنية بالتنسيق مع مساعدى العادلي الستة اللواءات    إسماعيل الشاعر، مدير أمن القاهرة الأسبق، وعدلي فايد مدير قطاع مصلحة    الأمن العام الأسبق، وحسن عبدالرحمن مدير جهاز مباحث أمن الدولة السابق،    وأحمد رمزي مدير قطاع الأمن المركزي الأسبق، وأسامة المراسي مدير أمن    الجيزة الأسبق، وعمر الفرماوي، مدير أمن 6 أكتوبر الأسبق، لتأمين ذهابهم    إلى مقر المحاكمة.*
* 	كما قامت الأجهزة المنية بوضع خطة بتسيير الحالة المرورية، بالتنسيق مع    الإدارة العامة للمرور رجال الإدارة العامة للمرور ومرور القاهرة بإعداد    محاور بديلة وتغيير بعض المسارات للشوارع والطرق الرئيسية أثناء مرور    المتهمين على تلك الطرق، وكذلك العمل على منع التكدسات المرورية بالمناطق    المؤدية إلى الأكاديمية، خاصة مدينة نصر والطريق الدائري، كما سيقوم  اللواء   أسامة الصغير، مساعد وزير الداخلية مدير أمن القاهرة، واللواء  أشرف   عبدالله مساعد وزير الداخلية لقطاع الأمن المركزي بالتواجد بمقر  الأكاديمية   منذ السادسة صباحا للإشراف على انتظام الخدمات الأمنية  والتأكد من  تطبيقها  وفقا للخطة الموضوعة.*
* 	وكانت محكمة النقض قد قضت في 13 يناير الماضي بقبول الطعن المقدم من    النيابة العامة ضد المطعون ضدهم جميعا وهم الرئيس السابق محمد حسنى مبارك،    ووزير داخليته حبيب العادلى ومساعديه الستة، وعلاء وجمال مبارك نجلي   الرئيس  السابق، شكلا وفى الموضوع بنقض الحكم المطعون فيه وإعادة المحاكمة،   كما  قضت المحكمة بقبول الطعن المقدم من مبارك والعادلي على الحكم الصادر   ضدهما  شكلا وفى الموضوع وإعادة محاكمتهما.*


* الوفد *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 أبريل 2013)

*مبارك لنيابة أمن الدولة: خلاص الشعب فهم وعرف .. اكتبوا اللى إنتم عايزينه

*​*4/12/2013 
​*​*




​
  	بدأت نيابة أمن الدولة العليا فى سرية تامة، أمس،  التحقيق مع حسنى مبارك   الرئيس السابق، فى قضية اتهامه بإهدار نحو مليون  جنيه على «القصور   الرئاسية»، بناءً على تقارير وتحريات هيئة الرقابة  الإدارية. وكشفت مصادر،   عن انتقال فريق من وكلاء النيابة، الأحد الماضى،  إلى مستشفى المعادى   العسكرى، لسماع أقوال «مبارك»، فى حضور عدد من محامى  هيئة الدفاع، ومواجهته   بأقوال الشهود. 
 	ونقلت  المصادر عن «مبارك» قوله لفريق المحققين فى القضية  التى تحمل رقم 59  لسنة  2013 حصر أمن دولة عليا: «أنا معرفش حاجة واكتبوا  اللى انتم عايزين   تكتبوه.. خلاص الشعب فهم وعرف كل حاجة وعرف كمان اللى  انتم بتعملوه   والانتقام اللى بيتعمل»، وأشارت إلى أن الرئيس السابق ترك  فريق المحققين   بعد إلقائه هذه الجملة وخلد إلى النوم، ولم يُدلِ بأى  أقوال أخرى. وأكدت   المصادر أن هذا اللقاء كان الثانى بين الرئيس السابق  المحبوس وفريق   التحقيق. *​*  	كان المستشار  طلعت عبدالله، النائب العام، أمر منذ أيام، بحبس «مبارك»   احتياطياً لمدة  15 يوماً على ذمة التحقيقات التى تجرى معه بمعرفة نيابة  أمن  الدولة  العليا، فى قضية اتهامه بالاستيلاء وتسهيل الاستيلاء للغير  على  المال  العام، واتهامه بالاستيلاء لنفسه ولزوجته سوزان ثابت ونجليه  علاء  وجمال،  على الأموال المخصصة سنوياً للإنفاق على القصور الرئاسية  والتى  تقترب من  مليار و100 مليون جنيه، وأنه اقتطع جزءاً من تلك الأموال  للإنفاق  على  أملاكه الشخصية وكذا أملاك زوجته وأولاده وفيلاتهم فى شرم  الشيخ،  وجمعية  أحمد عرابى وأرض الجولف، والفيلا التى كان يقطنها بمصر  الجديدة.





* ​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 أبريل 2013)

*كشف مصدر قضائى مطلع عن أن الأسباب التى دفعت *​*المستشار مصطفى حسن عبد الله، رئيس محكمة جنايات القاهرة، التى تنظر محاكمة القرن المتهم فيها الرئيس السابق حسنى مبارك، تتلخص فى كبر سنه،*​*واستشعاره الحرج من نظر القضية، ومن ثم إحالتها إلى محكمة استئناف القاهرة، لتوزيعها على دائرة أخرى.*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 أبريل 2013)

*يذكر أن المستشار مصطفى حسن عبد الله، أو "قاضى مبارك" كما يطلق عليه البعض، أصدر حكما بإعدام محمود العيسوى قاتل هبة ونادين بحى الندى بمدينة الشيخ زايد*​*كما أصدر حكما بالسجن 10 سنوات على رجل الأعمال أحمد عز- أمين تنظيم الحزب الوطنى المنحل، وعمرو عسل- رئيس هيئة التنمية الصناعية السابق، *​*إضافة إلى حكمه بالسجن 15 سنة لرشيد محمد رشيد- وزير التجارة والصناعة الأسبق "هارب" غيابيا، *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 أبريل 2013)

*والمفارقة أن القاضى نفسه أصدر أحكاما بالبراءة فى قضايا كبرى كان الشارع يتوقع فيها أحكامًا تصل إلى الإعدام،*​*مثل قضية موقعة الجمل،*​* وهو أيضاً الذى أصدر حكم البراءة لـ"هانى سرور" فى قضية أكياس الدم الملوثة، *​*وأيدت صحة حكمه وأسباب قضائه بالبراءة فى هذه القضية محكمة النقض، التى تعد أعلى درجات التقاضى فى الجرائم الجنائية.*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 أبريل 2013)

*أكد عضو هيئة الدفاع عن الرئيس السابق، أن فترة الحبس الاحتياطى للرئيس السابق فى قضية قتل المتظاهرين تنتهى غداً، *
*وسيتم التقدم بتظلم أمام محكمة الجنايات لإخلاء سبيله.*​


*يذكر أن مبارك صدر قرار بحبسه احتياطياً 15 يوماً فى قضية القصور الرئاسية *
*بخلاف عدة قضايا يتم التحقيق معه فيها.*​​​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (13 أبريل 2013)

بتحاكمونه مره ثانيه.. ليش ان شاء الله؟ كلما يطلع براءه رجعتو حاكمتوه؟ وش بقى في عمره؟ ما بقى كثر اللي راح .. عسى الله يلطف بحالته ..


----------



## حبيب يسوع (13 أبريل 2013)

شعبية مبارك زادت بسبب غباء مرسى والاخوان


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 أبريل 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> بتحاكمونه مره ثانيه.. ليش ان شاء الله؟ كلما يطلع براءه رجعتو حاكمتوه؟ وش بقى في عمره؟ ما بقى كثر اللي راح .. عسى الله يلطف بحالته ..


*دة نقض يا هيوف ...يعنى أعلى محكمة فى مصر شافت *
*أنه أتحاكم خطأ ...فتُعاد محاكمته*​


----------



## چاكس (13 أبريل 2013)

*احلى تحية على اجدع رئيس عربى .. الرئيس الكبير مبارك .. 
واحشنى يا رئيس .. فين ايامك .. فين ايام العز ..
*


----------



## V mary (13 أبريل 2013)

*حبيبي يا ابوعلاء​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 أبريل 2013)

*سؤال لأستاذ عبود: ألم يكن بإمكان رئيس الدائرة رفض تولى القضية عند اسنادها اليه اليه بدلا من كل تلك النفقات واهدار الوقت ؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 أبريل 2013)

*الفجر
أكد المستشار مصطفى دويدار المتحدث الرسمي بإسم النيابة العامة, أن النيابة  العامة خاطبت "رسميا" مستشفى المعادي العسكري التي يتواجد فيها الرئيس  المخلوع حسني مبارك, **



*
*لإرسال  تقرير طبي بالحالة الصحية الخاصة به, وذلك بعد أن بدت عليه مظاهر إسترداد  صحته خلال جلسة إعادة محاكمته اليوم, وقابليته للعودة لمستشفى السجن. *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 أبريل 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *سؤال لأستاذ عبود: ألم يكن بإمكان رئيس الدائرة رفض تولى القضية عند اسنادها اليه اليه بدلا من كل تلك النفقات واهدار الوقت ؟؟؟؟؟؟*


*لازم يعلن قرار التنحى فى جلسة رسمية وتُسجل فى محضر الجلسة*
*بعض الناس قالوا انه أتخذ قرار التنحى من فترة *
*لكن لا أعلم صحة الكلام دة من عدمه *​


----------



## grges monir (14 أبريل 2013)

لو مبارك اتحاكم بتهمة قتل المتظاهرين
يبقى  مرسى يتحاكم بتهمة اية ....؟؟؟؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 أبريل 2013)

*علم "اليوم السابع"، أن النائب العام، المستشار طلعت إبراهيم عبد الله، *​*أجرى اتصالا هاتفياً،اليوم السبت، من قطر، حيث يتواجد على رأس وفد قضائى مصرى، *​*وطلب منه إرسال تقرير عاجل خلال الـ24ساعة القادمة عن حالة الرئيس السابق محمد حسنى مبارك.*​*( لو الخبر دة صحيح ) يبقى*​*عيب** يا سيادة المستشار انت المفروض تكون ( خصم شريف )*​*ومبارك زيه زى أى مواطن ( محكوم ) أو على ذمة محاكمة*​*ياترى بتطمئن عن كل المحكومين وأنت فى " قطر " ؟؟؟*​*هى قضية سياسية يا سيادة المستشار أم أنها منظورة*​*أمام محكمة الجنايات ؟*​​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 يونيو 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]السبت 8 يونيو 2013*​​ 
*[FONT=&quot]
(*) بدأت محكمة جنايات شمال القاهرة، برئاسة المستشار محمود كامل الرشيدى
*​*[FONT=&quot]نظر إعادة محاكمة الرئيس السابق، حسنى مبارك، ونجليه «علاء، وجمال»، وحبيب العادلى، وزير الداخلية الأسبق، 
و٦ من كبار مساعديه، ورجل الأعمال الهارب حسين سالم، 
بتهم «قتل المتظاهرين، والتربح، والإضرار العمدى بالمال العام، وتصدير الغاز لإسرائيل»،*​​ 
​​ *[FONT=&quot](*) قرار محكمة جنايات شمال القاهرة برئاسة المستشار محمود الرشيدي، قضى برفض الدعاوى المدنية المقامة من المدعين بالحق المدنى وعدم جواز نظرها أمام المحكمة

 [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
(*) طالب ممثل النيابة العامة بحبس المتهمين من السابع إلى التاسع احتياطيا على ذمة قضية قتل المتظاهرين المتهم فيها مبارك والعادلى و6 من مساعديه، [/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot](المصدر) الموقع الألكترونى لليوم السابع*[/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يونيو 2013)

*أجلت محكمة شمال القاهرة ثاني الجلسات المنعقدة بأكاديمية الشرطة في إعادة المحاكمة فى قضية "القرن"، المتهم فيها الرئيس السابق محمد حسنى مبارك ونجلاه جمال وعلاء ووزير داخليته حبيب العادلى و6 من مساعديه السابقين ورجل الأعمال الهارب حسين سالم، بقتل المتظاهرين السلميين خلال أحداث ثورة 25 يناير، والإضرار بالمال العام من خلال تصدير الغاز لإسرائيل.. الي جلسة الأثنين المقبل لفض الاحراز وقضت برفض الدعوي المدنية لعدم جواز نظرها امام هذة المحكمة .

صدر القرار برئاسة المستشار محمود كامل الرشيد، وعضوية المستشارين إسماعيل عوض ووجدى محمد عبد المنعم، وبسكرتارية صبحى عبد الحميد ومحمد المورلى.

وفور صدور القرار هتف انصار مبارك " يحيا العدل " ووجهو هتافهم الي المعين بالحق المدني "هتوحشونا والله" .

وهتف المدعون بالحق المدني " الشعب يريد تطهير القضاء " مما دعي انصار مبارك للهتفاف ضدهم " حا شيا المرشد بمشيك" .
وسادت حاله من الفوضي عقب نظق المحكمه بتاجيل نظر القضية الي الاثنين المقبل لفض الاحراز و عدم جواز نظر الادعاء المدني انقسمت قاعه المحكمه الي جزئين الجزئ المؤيد لمبارك والذي هلل فرحا برفض الادعاء المدني والجزء الثاني من المدعين بالحق المدني والذين ثاروا غضبا من هذا القرار واخذوا يرددون باطل باطل الشعب يرددون تطهير القضاء وصعدوا علي المقاعد وقام انصار مبارك بالرد عليهم قائلين شئ حا المرشد بيمشيج خرفان قطيع مشاشيين وورا بدين ومع السلام هتوحشونا مع السلامه يا أبو عمه مايلة .

وشهدت المحاكمة حراسة امنية مشددة ووصلت طائرة الرئيس السابق محمد حسني مبارك من محبسه فى الصباح الباكر الي اكاديمية الشرطة .

وعلي الجانب الأخر وصل منذ الصباح الباكر نجليه علاء وجمال مبارك واللواء حبيب العادلى وزير الداخلية الأسبق و6 من مساعديه لحضور الجلسة ايضا فى قضايا قتل المتظاهرين أثناء الثورة وإهدار المال العام وتصدير الغاز لإسرائيل .

شهدت اكاديمية الشرطة تشديدات امنية مكثفة علي بوابة الدخول رقم " 8 " مزودة بفرق من القوات الخاصة والقوات المسلحة والجيش, وحضر العشرات أنصار مبارك وحملوا صوره والافتات المؤيدة له واخذوا يهتفون لمناصرته بالطبول .

وحضر أهالي الشهداء مرتدين الملابس السوداء حاملين صور ابناءهم مطالبين بالقصاص, وحضر عدد كبير من الاعلاميين والصحفيين وعلي رأسهم التليفزيون المصري الذي حظي ببث مباشر لوقائع الجلسة .

وقبل بدء الجلسة بدقائق نشبت مشاداة كلامية بين محامين الدفاع والمدعين بالحق المدنى قبل صعود المحكمة على منصة القضاء نتيجة قيام احد المحامين بتوزيع استمارات تمرد فى القاعة وصاح المحامين فى وجه بعضهم وصعدوا على المقاعد واخذ المحامين يوزعون فى الهوء استمارت تمرد ومن ناحية اخرى تم توزيع بيان من مصابى الثورة جاء فيه السيد رئيس الجمهورية .

اولا: تنفيذ جميع مطالب الثورة وهى "عيش حرية عدالة اجتماعية "
وثانيا: عزل النائب العام الحالى وتكليف مجلس القضاء الاعلى بتعيين نائب جديد طبقا لقانون السلطة القضائية
ثالثا: الافراج الفورى عن جميع الثوار المعتقلين والمحبوسين بتهمة اهانة الرئيس
رابعا: اصدار قرار بالكشف عن مرتكبى جريمة قتل الجنود فى رفح فى شهر رمضان المبارك
خامسا: الكشف عن حقيقة خطف الجنود الذين تم اختطافهم مؤخرا
سادسا: وقف كافة اعمال اخونة الدولة
سابعا: اصدار قانون يجرم سب الثورة ويحمى الثوار واسر الشهداء والمصابين
ثامنا: اصدار قرار بعلاج المصابين خارج مصر على نفقة الدولة
تاسعا: تنفيذ قرار المجلس العسكرى الخاص باسر الشهداء والمصابين كاملا وبدون نقصان
عاشرا: اننا لن نتصالح مع النظام السابق من اجل المال بل اننا نشعر باننا مسئولين عما وصلت اليه البلاد وان قضيتنا تسيس وتستغل من قبل الجميع للضغط لمصالحهم
الحادى عشر: اذا لم يتم تنفيذ هذه المطالب من قبل النظام الحالى سوف نتصالح مع الرئيس السابق من اجل المال .
الثانى عشر: انهاء جميع الازمات المفتعلة من قبل الحكومة .

وبدات وقائع الجلسة فى الساعة العاشرة صباحا ولم تستغرق اكثر من 10 دقائق اثبتت خلالها المحكمة حضور المتهمين واعلنت المحكمة بانه وصل اليهم خطاب من مبارك ونجليه يسالون فيه عن طلبات المدعين بالحق التى ابدوها بالجلسة الماضية, واوضحت المحكمة بان الطلبات ليس بها اى شئ جديدة وان المحامى فريد الدب قد تقدم بطلب لعدم حضور المدعين بالحق المدنى الجلسات حيث ان حضورهم مخالف للقانون واوضح فى طلبه ان المحكمة فى المحاكمة الاولى قد سبق وقضت برفض الدعوى المدنية وان محجكمة النقض اعادت المحاكمة دون الدعاوى المدنية وبالتالى ليس لهم حضور واكدت انه وصلها خطاب اخر من دفاع مبارك بشان الحبس الاحتياطى وقدمت النيابة العامة مذكرة بالحبس الاحتياطى للمتهمين وطالبت بحبس المتهمين من السابع وحتى التاسع .

وحددت المحكمة جلسة يوم الاثنين المقبل لفض الاحراز وقضت بعدم جواز نظر الادعاء المدنى امام المحكمة
*


----------



## grges monir (8 يونيو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]السبت 8 يونيو 2013*​​
> *[FONT=&quot]
> (*) بدأت محكمة جنايات شمال القاهرة، برئاسة المستشار محمود كامل الرشيدى
> *​*[FONT=&quot]نظر إعادة محاكمة الرئيس السابق، حسنى مبارك، ونجليه «علاء، وجمال»، وحبيب العادلى، وزير الداخلية الأسبق،
> ...





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]
> (*) طالب ممثل النيابة العامة بحبس المتهمين من السابع إلى التاسع احتياطيا على ذمة قضية قتل المتظاهرين المتهم فيها مبارك والعادلى و6 من مساعديه، [/FONT]*
> 
> *[FONT=&quot](المصدر) الموقع الألكترونى لليوم السابع*[/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


يعنى اية الوضع  دلوقت لمبارك  واولادة ؟؟؟[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 يونيو 2013)

grges monir قال:


> يعنى اية الوضع دلوقت لمبارك واولادة ؟؟؟


*لأ لسة منعرفش حاجة ...لسة فض الأحراز وبعدين يتكلموا *
*بس عموماً هو قاضى بيفهم ومركز أوى *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 يونيو 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]الأثنين 10/يونيو/2013*​​ *[FONT=&quot]المصدر*​*[FONT=&quot] الموقع الألكترونى لليوم السابع [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بدأ المستشار محمود الرشيدى جلسة محاكمة مبارك والعادلى ومساعديه بفض أحراز الجنايتين والتى بلغ عددها 5 أحراز [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الحرز الأول [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]احتوى على عدد من الدفاتر، [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الحرز الثانى[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] فاحتوى على 11 دفتر خاص الأمن المركزى،[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الحرز الثالث [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مجموعة من الدفاتر غرف السلاح والأمن المركزى، [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الحرز الرابع [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وكان يحتوى على 39 مظروفا لأحراز مختلفة فيديوهات وسيدهات[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الحرز الخامس [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]دفاتر وغرف السلاح بالأمن المركزى من 46 حتى رقم 55.[/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 يونيو 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]استمعت محكمة جنايات شمال القاهرة، إلى أقوال فريد الديب محامى *​​ *[FONT=&quot]الرئيس السابق والذى قال إنه يرجئ طلباته للدفاع عن الرئيس مبارك ونجليه.[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأشار الديب إلى أن هناك مستندات يجب التدقيق فيها، وطالب بوقت غير [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قصير للاطلاع على تلك المستندات،[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مؤكدا أنه إذا وجد أنها تحتاج إلى طلبات فإنه سيتم طرحها إلى المحكمة.[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 يونيو 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]طالب محامى المتهمين بتصوير مستندات قضية مبارك، *​​ *[FONT=&quot]وأكد أنه يطالب باستخراج صورة رسمية كاملة من أوراق ومستندات [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]القضية الكاملة حتى وإن زاد عددها عن 65 ألف ورقة[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأشار القاضى إلى أن المحكمة أعادت ترتيب أوراق القضية، وذلك منذ 17 أبريل الماضى، وأشار إلى أنه أصبح من السهل الوصول إلى المستندات، وأكدت المحكمة استجابتها لذلك الطلب.[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 يونيو 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]أعترض المستشار محمود الرشيدى على وقوف الصحفيين أمام منصة القضاء،*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وذلك لاعتراضهم على منع دخول أجهزة اللاب توب والهواتف المحمولة، وطالبهم بالجلوس، [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مؤكداً أنه سيستمع لأحد المندوبين عن الصحفيين وسيستمع إلى مطالبهم[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وقال الرشيدى، "لن نسمح بالفوضى ولا يجوز ذلك الأمر"، [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مطالباً بالتزام الهدوء.[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 يونيو 2013)

*قررت محكمة جنايات شمال القاهرة، بإخلاء سبيل جمال وعلاء مبارك، 
ما لم يكونا محبوسين على ذمة قضايا أخرى. *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 يونيو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *قررت محكمة جنايات شمال القاهرة، بإخلاء سبيل جمال وعلاء مبارك،
> ما لم يكونا محبوسين على ذمة قضايا أخرى. *​



*الدلدلول العام سيخترع أى حاجة للألتفاف على الحكم*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 يونيو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *الدلدلول العام سيخترع أى حاجة للألتفاف على الحكم*​


*عنده قضايا البورصة يقدر يحجزهم على ذمتها
لكن ( توقعاتى الشخصية ) أول الغيثُ قطرة 
إما " ألا وجه لأقامة الدعوى " فى حقهما ( علاء وجمال )
أو سقوطها بمضى المدة 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 يونيو 2013)

*قال الفقيه القانونى، الدكتور محمد نور فرحات، إن قرار إخلاء سبيل جمال  وعلاء مبارك، ما لم يكونا محبوسين على ذمة قضايا أخرى، ليس حكم محكمة ولكنه  قرار إلزامى لإخلاء سبيلهما لقضائهما فترة الحبس الاحتياطى، 
ولا توجد سلطة  تقرر استمرار حبسهما إلا فى حالة وجود قضايا أخرى*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 يونيو 2013)

*أكد مصدر قضائى، أن قرار المستشار محمود الرشيدى رئيس محكمة جنايات شمال  القاهرة 
القاضى بإخلاء سبيل نجلى الرئيس السابق علاء وجمال مبارك ما لم  يكونوا محبوسين على ذمة قضايا أخرى، 
جاء وفقا لصحيح قانون الإجراءات  الجنائية .*

* وأوضح أنه لن يتم خروج المتهمين من محبسهم نظرا لأنهم مازالوا محبوسين احتياطيا 
على ذمة قضيتى التلاعب بالبورصة وأرض الطيارين .*​


----------



## tamav maria (10 يونيو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *عنده قضايا البورصة يقدر يحجزهم على ذمتها
> لكن ( توقعاتى الشخصية ) أول الغيثُ قطرة
> إما " ألا وجه لأقامة الدعوى " فى حقهما ( علاء وجمال )
> أو سقوطها بمضى المدة
> *​



توقعاتك جات في محلها ياعبود
اهم اتحجزوا تاني في قضية التلاعب بالبورصه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 يونيو 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> توقعاتك جات في محلها ياعبود
> اهم اتحجزوا تاني في قضية التلاعب بالبورصه


*هما محجوزين أصلا على ذمتها هى وقضية أرض الطيارين
باتكلم عن قضيتهم مع ( أبوهم ) اللى مالهاش أى لازمة من الأساس
لو خرج " علاء " وفكر بس الترشح للرئاسة ...هيكتسح 
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يونيو 2013)

*اخبار جميله ولسه ​*


----------



## tamav maria (10 يونيو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هما محجوزين أصلا على ذمتها هى وقضية أرض الطيارين
> باتكلم عن قضيتهم مع ( أبوهم ) اللى مالهاش أى لازمة من الأساس
> لو خرج " علاء " وفكر بس الترشح للرئاسة ...هيكتسح
> *​



 يعني لو علاء خرج وفكر يرشح نفسه ولنفرض اكتسح ونجح
طب احنا كده استفدنا ايه من الثوره
يعني دم الشباب اللي اتقتل ده راح علي الفاضي
ايه الفرق بين مبارك وعلاء 
والايام السودا اللي عاشها الشعب المصري من يوم
الثوره لغاية النهارده راحت علي الفاضي 
انا مش ضد علاء او جمال لو اكتسحوا واتمني ان اي واحد فيهم يدخل الانتخابات بس كان ايه لازمته اللي حصل ده كله ما كانوا خادوها بالوراثه وخلاص
وكنا وفرنا علي نفسنا الهم اللي احنا عايشين فيه النهارده ده


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 يونيو 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> طب احنا كده استفدنا ايه من الثوره



*ما هو تعريف "الثورة" ........؟؟؟؟؟

الثورة لها اسباب محددة .... لها مطالب محددة .... لها قيادة محددة .... لها اسلوب محدد لتنفيذ مطالبها ..... وكل هذا لم يتوفر فى هوجة 25 يناير 2011*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 يوليو 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]السبت 6/7/2013*​​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]بدأت محكمة جنايات شمال القاهرة برئاسة المستشار محمود الرشيدى بإثبات حضور المتهمين فى محاكمة القرن، بإثبات حضور المتهمين على رأسهم الرئيس الأسبق محمد حسنى مبارك الذي رد قائلا "موجود".[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 يوليو 2013)

*تأجيل محاكمة القرن لـ17 أغسطس لتنفيذ طلبات دفاع مبارك وباق المتهمين*​


----------



## Alexander.t (7 يوليو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ما هو تعريف "الثورة" ........؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> الثورة لها اسباب محددة .... لها مطالب محددة .... لها قيادة محددة .... لها اسلوب محدد لتنفيذ مطالبها ..... وكل هذا لم يتوفر فى هوجة 25 يناير 2011*




لا معلش يا ابويا
لازم الشعب كله يبقى فاهم ان 25 يناير مكانتش هوجه ولازم برضه نفهم ان الشباب اللى عمل 25 يناير هو اللى اسس ودعا وناضل ل30/6
كنا جميعاً سنه اولى سياسه ولكن تعلمنا وتعلم الجميع كيف يطالب بحقه
ف25 يناير اعطتنا القوه لنطالب بحقوقنا كامله !


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 يوليو 2013)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> لا معلش يا ابويا
> لازم الشعب كله يبقى فاهم ان 25 يناير مكانتش هوجه ولازم برضه نفهم ان الشباب اللى عمل 25 يناير هو اللى اسس ودعا وناضل ل30/6
> كنا جميعاً سنه اولى سياسه ولكن تعلمنا وتعلم الجميع كيف يطالب بحقه
> ف25 يناير اعطتنا القوه لنطالب بحقوقنا كامله !


*لالالا يا موون اسمحلى اختلف معاك
دلوقتى اغلب السياسيين والمفكرين والاعلاميين والمثقفين متفقين أن هوجة 25 يناير مختلفه كل الاخلاف عن الثوره الشعبيه يوم 30/6
انا واللى زيى من رافضين 25 يناير نزلنا يوم 30 لتصحيح الوضع الغلط اللى جرتنا ليه هوجة 25 منزلناش ننجح هوجة 25 ابداااااااااااااااااااااااا بالعكس نزلنا نصلح الكارثه اللى اتسببت فيها 
كل اللى كانوا ماشيين معانا ف المسيره كانوا بيتكلموا عن ان مبارك مكانش يستحق مننا كده وانهم فاقوا بعد ما جربوا مرسى وعشيرته وان 25 دى هى اللى ضيعتنا وضيعت البلد وان احنا لازم ننتهز الفرصه ونصلح غلط 25 
الثوره هى ثورة التصحيح يوم 30/6 هو اليوم اللى الشعب قام فيه بسرعه علشان يلحق بلده
انت عارف انه كان دايماا عندى يقين ان 25 دى مؤامره اتدبرت لمصر وانساق ليها شباب صاحب احلام وطموح اتجند بدون ما يحس ولصدق كلامى شوف مين اللى استفاد منها ومين اللى ركب الموجه ف الاخر
يمكن قريب اوووى تتكشف الاوراق وتبان الحقايق وتصدق انها ثوره واحده هى ثوره 30/6 ثوره صحح بيها الشعب المسار 
قارن كده بين الاتنين بطريقه حياديه من كل ناحيه اهداف ومواقف مؤسسات وتحركات شعب ووو وانت تفهم قصدى ..*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 يوليو 2013)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> لا معلش يا ابويا
> لازم الشعب كله يبقى فاهم ان 25 يناير مكانتش هوجه ولازم برضه نفهم ان الشباب اللى عمل 25 يناير هو اللى اسس ودعا وناضل ل30/6
> كنا جميعاً سنه اولى سياسه ولكن تعلمنا وتعلم الجميع كيف يطالب بحقه
> ف25 يناير اعطتنا القوه لنطالب بحقوقنا كامله !



*أين ذهب هؤلاء الشباب فى أواخر أحداث 25 يناير ... تركوا الميدان للإسلاميين .... فلماذا لم يواصلوا ما بدأوه*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 يوليو 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]نقلاً عن جردية الجمهورية الأحد 7/7/2013*​​ *[FONT=&quot]قال المستشار الرشيدي: انه من أسباب حكم محكمة النقض بإعادة المحاكمة هو عدم تحديد أسماء المجني عليهم أو المصابين في أحداث ثورة 25 يناير [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولدينا الآن سي. دي وفلاشة نجمع عليها جميع الأسماء لعرضها علي الشعب [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و ....[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أشار رئيس المحكمة إلي أن القضية بها الآن 81 ملفاً وان كل منها يحتوي علي ما يقرب من 1214 ورقة وتم وضع تلك الملفات لأسماء الشهداء والمصابين علي الاسطوانة.[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 يوليو 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]تسلمت المحكمة ملف سيارة مدرعة تحمل علامات من الخارج مشار إليها بأنها دماء وبفحصها من مصلحة الطب الشرعي ورد للمحكمة تقرير تضمن ان اللوحة المعدنية للمدرعة الخلفية والأمامية عليها آثار مادة لزجة وليست دماء وإنما آثار لمواد تم أخذها من محطات البنزين حتي لا يتمكن أحد من التعلق بالسيارات أثناء مهمة عملها.*​​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 يوليو 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]ذكر رئيس المحكمة انه بحصر ملفات القضية تبين أن عدد المدعين بالحق المدني بها 1033 محامياً منهم 506 ادعاء وهمي.*​​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 يوليو 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]ذكر الدكتور نبيل مدحت دفاع اللواء أحمد رمزي ان مصر تشهد أحداثاً مؤسفة لقتل المتظاهرين واطلاق الأعيرة النارية الحية والخرطوش وقنابل المولوتوف من قبل أعضاء جماعة الإخوان المسلمين والمتهمين بتحريض من قبل قيادات الجماعة وحزب الحرية والعدالة معتبراً انه أكبر دليل علي براءة ضباط الشرطة من قتل المتظاهرين في عهد مبارك.*​​[/FONT]


----------



## Alexander.t (7 يوليو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *أين ذهب هؤلاء الشباب فى أواخر أحداث 25 يناير ... تركوا الميدان للإسلاميين .... فلماذا لم يواصلوا ما بدأوه*



هؤلاء كانو متفرعون ع الاحزاب والجماعات
وحينما بدئت مصر فى السقوط خرجت حركة تمرد من رحم الحياه السياسيه المصريه فهى  مصريه شبابيه خالصه وهى التى قادت تلك الثوره الشعبيه 
الجارفه 
فهذه الثوره لم تفعلها معارضه ، فعلوها الشباب والتف حولهم الشعب المصرى كاملاً اما فى 25 يناير فعلوها الشباب ولم يلتف حولهم جميع اطياف الشعب فالتلف من كان يحلم ببلد افضل


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 أغسطس 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]قررت محكمة شمال القاهرة، المنعقدة بأكاديمية الشرطة، السبت، تأجيل إعادة محاكمة المتهمين في قضية قتل المتظاهرين 
*​
*[FONT=&quot] إلى جلسة 25 أغسطس الجاري.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وعقدت الجلسة الخامسة من محاكمة المتهمين، السبت، 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]بحضور 6 من مساعدي حبيب العادلي، وزير الداخلية الأسبق،[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
 [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دون مثول الرئيس[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] المخلوع حسني مبارك ونجليه «علاء وجمال» و«العادلي» لـ«ظروف أمنية».[/FONT]*​ [/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 أغسطس 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]قضت محكمة جنايات القاهرة فى قضية قتل المتظاهرين المتهم فيها مبارك والعادلى ومساعديه بتشكيل لجنة خماسية، لنظر أوراق القضية برئاسة أحد أساتذة الهندسة بالقاهرة، ولفحص الفيلات الخمسة التى يمتلكها مبارك بشرم الشيخ والنظر فى صحة تراخيصها، مع تحديد جلسة 14 سبتمر لحلف اليمين لأعضاء اللجنة.*​*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وقرر القاضى، تشكيل لجنة خماسية أخرى لفحص أوراق قضية تصدير الغاز الطبيعى.[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كما قررت هيئة المحكمة، فى ملف قتل المتظاهرين، تشكيل لجنة ثلاثية تضم رئيس هيئة القضا العسكرى واثنين من كبار الضباط لفحص الأحراز والأسلحة والذخائر ودفاتر السلاح والفوارغ والعبوات الأسطوانية، ولتوضيح نوعية الأسلحة أو جهة استخدامها، والمدى المؤثر لها ونوعية الذخائر، على أن تحلف اللجنة بدورها اليمين فى 14 سبتمبر.[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ورفض القاضى طلب دفاع العادلى بإخلاء سبيل موكله، لعدم إكماله الحد الأقصى لمدة الحبس الاحتياطى القانونية.[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 أغسطس 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]الخلاف الفقهى والقانونى القائم الآن *​​ *[FONT=&quot]هل قرارات اللجان سيكون أستشارياً أم سيأخذ به القاضى كدليل ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل من حق الدفاع أو النيابة العامة الطعن على تقارير الخبراء ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الأيام ستُثبت وتُحسم الخلاف الفقهى القائم [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 سبتمبر 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]قررت محكمة جنايات شمال القاهرة المنعقدة بأكاديمية الشرطة برئاسة المستشار محمود كامل الرشيدى، تأجيل سابع جلسات إعادة المحاكمة فى القضية المعروفة إعلامياً بـ"محاكمة القرن" *​​ *[FONT=&quot]إلى جلسة 19 أكتوبر المقبل[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وحكمت المحكمة بتعديل الحكم الصادر فى الجلسة السابقة واستبدال العضو كرم محمد من لجنة الفيلات، واستبدال العضو عبد الحميد من لجنة العاز بنفس التخصص، وتحديد جلسة 19 أكتوبر لحلف اليمين لهما.[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأشارت المحكمة إلى أنه على النيابة العامة الإعلان بالحضور لمناقشة اللواء مراد موافى مدير المخابرات الأسبق، [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومصطفى عبد النبى رئيس هيئة الأمن القومى، [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ويوم الأحد 20 أكتوبر استدعاء الدكتور عاطف عبيد واللواء أحمد جمال الدين وزير الداخلية الأسبق، [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والمهندس شريف إسماعيل وزير البترول والطاقة.[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ويوم الاثنين 21 اللواء أركان حرب الروينى والمقدم عمر الدردير رئيس مباحث سجن المنيا وقت الثورة.[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وحفاظا على الأمن القومى [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]تقرر إيقاف البث المباشر يوم 19 و20 و21 أكتوبر مع حظر النشر فى الجلسات [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وتكليف النائب بتفعيل القانون للمخالفين لقرار حظر النشر.[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]وقررت إخطار اللواء أسامة الصغير بإقصار الحضور على المتهمين وذويهم والمحامين من المجنى عليهم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والمتهمين والمصرح لهم بالحضور ويحظر عليهم الدخول بوسائل النقل والنشر والوسائل التقنية الحديثة، [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]مع استمرار حبس العادلى على ذمة القضية[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------

